# Rec for blk fin tuna



## Bigg J (Nov 7, 2007)

Hey people, I got a mess of bft here. Whats the best way to prepare'em marinade and what for grilling?


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

If it's fresh, I like to cut the loins up into chunks and sear it in some olive oil...don't overcook it. Take it off and pour some wasabi sauce or fish sauce over the top and sprinkle with sesame seeds. You won't know that it's BF instead of YF.


----------



## Bigg J (Nov 7, 2007)

Cool, thanks man.


----------



## pogypumper (Mar 24, 2008)

You can also coat with sesame seeds before searing. It gives the outside a nice sesame taste. The soy/wasabe idea is great. Make sure you use the powdered wasabe. The paste sucks.

Never cookpast rare to medrare. That's the most important thing about cooking any tuna!!! I lean towards the rare side or flat out raw if it's fresh.


----------



## Bigg J (Nov 7, 2007)

thanks guys. yea i definitely like my tuna a cool in the middle, i've eaten it plenty of times just never cooked it.


----------

